# barebone computers



## paulfrottawa (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there a link already





http://us.shuttle.com/barebone/Models/SD02XD.html

I like the price of that one. 

I searching for a laptop and notice that one looked like a HP.


----------



## Dru (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe Im a cheapskate, but $449.00 for that without peripherals seems high to me.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 30, 2009)

*But wait, there's more!*



			
				Dru said:
			
		

> Maybe Im a cheapskate, but $449.00 for that without peripherals seems high to me.



Um, dude, but it, like, has [bullet point]*Hot Features*.

You can't say no to that.


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 30, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Um, dude, but it, like, has [bullet point]*Hot Features*.
> 
> You can't say no to that.



And it looks so _cute_!


----------



## johnblue (Dec 30, 2009)

My motto is:  If I can't swap parts, I don't want it.

:e


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you sure, Paul. Do you really want to buy this product?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 30, 2009)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> Are you sure, Paul. Do you really want to buy this product?



No  I thought it came with the monitor.  

No I want a laptop  Barebone. I looking for a price. 





http://laptoping.com/asus-c90-barebone.html

__________________________________________

There should  be others out there.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 30, 2009)

OCZ Neutrino 10" DIY Netbook OCZDIY10N1-US
http://www.ocztechnology.com
______________________________________________
This  is supposed to be a  barebone laptop. So  far  I have only found two barebone suppliers of notebooks. No prices yet.

Price:  	$259.99 Free Standard Shipping (3-5 days) Details

#####################################
Has anyone ever bought something from Amazon. Please


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 30, 2009)

*actually, shipping & lunch are very different, but I have heard of eating both.*



			
				paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever bought something from Amazon. Please



A few things, including an eeeeeepc thingummer.  Never had a problem, but if you get free shipping expect to wait.  Two months sometimes.  Which just goes to show you that there's no free lunch.


----------

